# Our first session



## MAEPT10

...was yesterday. It went well I guess. We both came out of it and said we liked the therapist and we would continue to see her. The part that sucks right at the beginning is that we both want to like start to get into stuff, but the therapist has to do their job and get a background about us first. Our family members, where we went to school, where we work, and history of abuse, addiction in the family, past relationship ... the list goes on and on.

But we did get to mention a few big big things that we feel are huge issues in the marriage. My wife was the one that actually brought up her "emotional relationship" as she called it. I was very happy to hear her bring that up as an important issue. It is always on my mind and I know it is a huge thing for us, but we have other very huge things going on too. So for her to make mention of that episode it made me feel that she sees it as something important to talk about.

Anyway I am really optimistic about our counseling. Just thought I would share.


----------



## bs193

Sounds like things are off to a positive start. I understand the urge to want to jump right into the issues but give it time. For this to have lasting effects it needs to be taken slowly. Your marriage didn't get to this point overnight and the issues won't be solved any faster. The background stuff is important.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

